# PIMP my 6500 C4



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

(1)- Thinking about upgrading a 6500C4 I have sitting around........bc i dont use it that much anymore. Used to use it catfishin but have too many other reels I use for that...Would like to turn it into a casting mo-sheene and look great. Would love to hear suggestions. Can be creative...Ive heard the whole ceramic bearings thing but what else..Ive done a search but still like a live thread to answer questions. Might keep the level wind on it for a metal slinger...or take it off and just build a reel to play with on the casting field.

(2)- What does a blue yonder consist of? (thats not stock on a C4)

(3)- What does a Rocket or whatever consist of? (thats not stock on a C4)


Thanks guys!


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

There are several things you can do that will "slick-up" that C4 and make it a casting MO-SHEEN, and the best thing is that you don't have to spend a dime....

The first step is to do a disassembly and thorough cleaning. I like cheap carb and choke cleaner spray from your nearest parts store.

You will need to remove the spool bearings, and the one levelwind bearing, and allow them to soak in a little cleaner for a few minutes. Remove them and use the spray to remove any leftovers, and set them on a paper towel for drying.

While the bearings are drying, you will need to clean the levelwind tube and worm gear making sure to remove ALL traces of dirt and grease. From now on only use straight 3&1 on the levelwind.

Remove the inner race of the anti reverse bearing and expose the one way roller bearing, (it doesn't come out othe side cover). If it is gunged up clean it too. If its not bad looking, just add a drop or two of 3&1 oil and let it ride...If it is bad, after cleaning, use a little vaseline jelly and a few drops of 3&1. 

While we are oiling, add two drops each to the spool and levelwind bearings, making sure the oil reaches the paper towel beneath. If not, add another drop of oil. Also put a drop of oil in the left side cover, where the axle spins.

If you are up to it, the drag can be greatly improved by giving the stock washers a good cleaning, making sure that NO oil gets in them on re-assembly. I use alcohol and a paper towel for this. Just remove them one by one, laying them in a line and install in reverse order. 

Just a smidge of Vaseline on the drive gears will be enough, don't over do it. Add a touch of oil to all moving pieces parts under the right side plate.

Put her all back together, giving a drop of oil to the handles, and you should have a much faster and slicker reel.

Cost....ZERO!

As for the Blue Yonder and the CS Rocket, they share a lot of the same parts with your C4, but they are built "the old way" wil all metal clickers, caps on both ends of the spool, I believe the frames are different metals, made a little heavier.

The Blue Yonder has a heavy duty "cage" type frame and no levelwind...and none of the little pieces that make it up. It is basically a spool, a drag, and some bearings....VERY FAST and LOOONG casting.


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

Thanks RR...I figure since this thing is just more or less sitting around now, I might as well 'pimp' it out a little so to speak lol...might order some smoothies, ceramic bearing and some fancy smancy oil for it...just as a project to say 'look what i did' lol...although in the meantime I will do a thourough cleaning as you have mentioned...Probably gonna put a nice power handle on it...thought about one of those nice spiffy chrome colored frames just for $41Ts and giggles. hafta check out the reel candy section of HO's site and see what all i can get...if its an untamable beast after that then oh well nuthin crankin down the tension knob more than it should be wont cure lol....just sumthin to play with if nuthin else. gonna go buy some cleaner right now and some oil...somehow ive mysteriously lost both


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

Fur slingn metal a 6500 C4 sure is hard to beat and da one thing I just added is the carbon fiber drag washers and da do make a difference. Thats what I was usen on the Blues blitz and it sure was fun and yup on the power handle.


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

I tell you the best place to get the answers would be Hatteras Outfitters. Tres sells the CT frame (Like what is in the blue yonder) and mag kits (All abu parts). As well as many other fun toys for the Abu reels. He even has right now the Blue Yonder ready to go. Which to build would require side plates and other misc parts.


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

just sumthin to work on and play with Digger, I could care less about buyin a new one....yet lol


----------



## seajay (Dec 18, 2005)

Railroader has the right idea. A clean slick reel will cast great. I own a BlueYonder it is one of the fastest reels I know of. 3in1 blue is the trick for bearings. also spool adjustment is a major starting point once cleaned.Also you have to mount it on the right rod and line.


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

*My 6500C4CT*

Here are some pics of mine
































Some of the specs include:
Laser etched CT cage
HT100 drag upgrade
Power handle upgrade
Single fixed mag on clicker plate
No brake blocks
Lubed with yellow/tournament blend Rocket fuel
This is one slick azz reel! It still has the 6.3:1 high speed gears in it which I intend to replace with stainless 5.3:1 gears. Also I intend to replace the left side plate with a Sport Mag side plate to have the adjustable mag control,as well as replace the plastic cog with a Bearing model cog (HO has these).


----------



## StormCaster (Jan 31, 2006)

I have several Abu reels and the BY is definitely a great casting reel.


----------



## chris storrs (Aug 25, 2005)

barty b said:


> Here are some pics of mine
> 
> 
> 
> ...


why would ya spend the money on a bearing cog for a ct reel....just pop the cog off...then no friction(on the cog anyway) and no bearing to worry about


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

Yeah I kinda realized what I said after I read the post, I had about three things going on in my head as I was typing. I have a 5600 C4 magtrax (levelwind). That's my next project and the bearing cog is for that reel.


----------



## bigjim5589 (Jul 23, 2005)

Great thread folks! I have 3 ABU 5000's, and am looking at getting a 5600C4 Magtrax & a 4600.

I keep the 5000's clean & have been using the Vasaline/3 in 1 oil combo for many years on all types of reels. Never had any problems.

Where are some good places to get parts for upgrading. I've read that the best & simplist mod for these reels is an upgrade of the bearing for the levelwind, so I'm interested in trying it.

Any good sources!
Thanks!
Jim


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

http://www.hatterasoutfitters.com/

Has a great selection on up grades for you.
Just click on Reels then reel Candy and you are there.


----------



## Led (Feb 1, 2001)

Here's my pimped 65.










Single piece QTC (T6061 Aluminium cage - Anodised gold).

JGM mag conversion - to allow totally controlled casting.


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

Wow....

Where does one get his dirty butt scratchers on one of THOSE cages.....

That thing is badass......


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

*QTC's*

E-bay, just search QTC. they usually run about $100 plus shipping.


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

None on Flea-Bay right now.....But found their site and shot them an E-mail..thanks.


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

Dang....last time I saw this thread was 2wks ago lol


----------



## Led (Feb 1, 2001)

Also pretty in red !! (this is a 55 size).


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*Really nice toy's Led*

Which one do you use in tourney's? Or are they set up for individual rods?


----------



## Led (Feb 1, 2001)

I use both.

The 6500 is for the 150gm/0.31mm I used this reel in 2002 at Chrisfield.

The 5500 is for the 100gm & 125gm on 0.28mm. It's a Pro-Shop model that I got from 'Lets go Fishin' in Austrailia.

Both reels have never been used for fishing  

Hope this helps - Led.


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

Would there be any reason NOT to use those cages for fishing....Will they stand up to saltwater with proper maintenance???


----------



## Led (Feb 1, 2001)

It's like anything.

If after a fishing trip you just toss your reel into a bag and leave it then it will corrode. 

If you take the reel home rinse it off with clean water and leave to dry naturally, giving it a service every 6 months then it should last.

I do know of a few anglers who use QTC cages for fishing and they are pleased with the product.

HOw often do you clean your car


----------



## kingfish (Feb 28, 2004)

less often than my reels.


----------

